# biete PG675 PG685



## Lars123 (30 Dezember 2010)

Moin besteht evtl Interesse an je 2st Siemens PG675 und PG685?
Sollten eigentlich so laufen. Es sind auch noch diverse Disketten vorhanden.


Lars


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Dezember 2010)

Ähh ... schon mal bei Siemens oder dem "Deutschen Museum" angefragt ?
Es könnte sein, dass die dir die Dinger vergolden (oder vielleicht zumindestens versilbern) ...


----------

